# "flexipads"



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

sure youve saw them in various toolshop book etc, anyone tried them? look rather similar to whats used with pc (sonus etc)... only ask as i can get a decent discount on them  lol

this is what i mean... scroll down for polishing pads etc

http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/handtool/brand/Flexipads


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have some and they are very good, I have recommended them on here on a number of occassions, you can also buy direct from them. Dont see why people stick to the expensive stuff when you can buy the equivalent from a UK supplier much cheaper!!!

I have their retail price list if anyone wants it (too big to attach!)

Email me at [email protected] and I'll send it to anyone who wants it.....


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

ahh... nice one, might get some, without checking in the system the guestimate price is about £2 per pad lol


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Flexipads is a bristol based company that supplies all the big boys like. sonus, 3m, meguiars ect. Same gear just repackaged around the world. Do some valeting for them and have been paid in pads on a few occassions.


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

What are the best pads to buy?

liking the sound of some cheap ones before spending a fortune on others:thumb:


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> I have some and they are very good, I have recommended them on here on a number of occassions, you can also buy direct from them. Dont see why people stick to the expensive stuff when you can buy the equivalent from a UK supplier much cheaper!!!
> 
> I have their retail price list if anyone wants it (too big to attach!)
> 
> Email me at [email protected] and I'll send it to anyone who wants it.....


pm sent


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

assume you mean email, if so sorted!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

Having just bought my pc and its not arrived yet i was going to buy some more pads. What ones of there would people advise me to get as a beginner?!


----------



## Ant W (May 7, 2006)

you have mail :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

do the pads work with the standard backing plate or is it recomended to get their backing plate 

Which pads is it the same yellow cutting pad etc

I was going to be looking to the edge pads but seeing this i may change my view

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i use them all the time also pads from 3M. quality stuff!


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Unless I'm mistaken they don't appear to do anything less than 5"?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

in the full list from flexipads they go down to 80mm!!!


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome! I've emailed you for the list, Dave :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

order direct, they are good to deal with.......


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks good, the backing plates aren't cheap though. 

I'm currently chatting to someone who may be able to supply 100mm (4") backing plates for 4" spot pads, with M14 threads if they might be of interest to anyone?

I'll update with availability and price in due course, might save people a few pennies, but the prices on velcro backed pads from Flexipad certainly look very good. Minimum order is £25+p&p, and 1 grade of pad at each size should account for that :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i think mine is the 110mm but i am after a smaller pad. just prooving hard to find one with a 14mm thread


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

Can some send me the retail price thanks
[email protected]


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

is £13 an alright price for the full set of 6" pads... the 3 diffrent polishing ones and 3 buffing bonnet..?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

barclay03 said:


> is £13 an alright price for the full set of 6" pads... the 3 diffrent polishing ones and 3 buffing bonnet..?


Really! That sounds excellent value to me!

I like the look of the new SmartDrive connector - looks good for the quick connection of perfectly centred pads.


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> order direct, they are good to deal with.......


I emailed and asked about ordering but was told the only send to resellers and said i would be better off buying from www.toolbank.com

what do you think?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I ordered by phone direct...............toolbank dont stock all the sizes/options, but I did order about 12 months ago....


----------

